# Scottish Meet



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Scottish meet at Callendar Park on Sat 6th [email protected] 11am hope to see you there


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh no im working . i thaught the next meet was a sunday


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah just checked it was ment to be sunday the 7th. 


you guys need to start picking dates and sticking to them this is getting to be a joke changing the dates just befor the walk.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Have manneged to get my shift chainged . but you guys realy do need to get the dates sorted and keep or atleast give better notis. 

now i need to try and get in contact with some people to tell them the date has chainged.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry you were not made aware of the dates, I assumed maybe, wrongly that you were given them. I suppose this can happen when there are two clubs something may get missed. I am glad you made me aware maybe you could have put it a little nicer though, but obviously you are angry. Well make sure you get dates tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing you and of course the girls.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Checked e mails and this is the updated dates that was sent out on the 6th March here are the dates and as far as I am aware they will not be changing. As I have posted them here I assume all interested parties will see it. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunday 17th March
Saturday 6th April
Sunday 21st April
Saturday 4th May
Sunday 19th May
Saturday 1st June
Sunday 16th June
Saturday 29th June


----------



## baxterthecavapoo (May 21, 2013)

Hi I'm a brand new cavapoo owner. Are cavapoos welcome on the walks?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

More than welcome, we have some poodles and other doodles that come. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## baxterthecavapoo (May 21, 2013)

Fantastic, might just pop along one day when he's fully vaccinated


----------



## jo_hall (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi guys, just wanted to check - is there a meet this Saturday (01/06/13)?

Seems ages since we came to one!

Jo x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

As far as i know the walk is still on for the 1st of june. 11:00am calender park falkirk outside the big house.


----------



## Ross (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, just wondering if the meet is still on for this sat, the 29th 11, meeting at the big house?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

As far as im awair uts still on. i will be there.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

We have been advised by someone in the Falkirk area that there is a big event on at Callender Park over the weekend. http://www.falkirkcommunitytrust.or...ail&utm_term=0_526c25b21d-bd2ac0b6aa-57976437

You will also notice there is no parking - taken from site 
Public Car Parks

There will be no parking in Callendar Park over the weekend. Public parking will be available at Graeme High school, Callendar Business Park and pay and display at Kemper Avenue.

Disabled Parking is available at the Estate Avenue Car Park, you will need to display your Blue Badge prominently in the car There will be stewards on hand to direct traffic.

A decision was made that it would be a good idea to try and alternative venue this was an option that was put forward and seems to meet our general requirements http://www.slleisureandculture.co.uk/info/114/chatelherault_country_park

Kendal can I ask you to contact the people you know of that generally comes along to the meet and of course any comments with regards to this alternative option is welcome. Thanks Kendal.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

A bit more notis would have been good as there are peaple who have told about the walk who i dont have numbers for that i wont see till next week or so. i know 3 of the regulars cant make it. dont know if i will get to go now anyway because mum may need to pick up my brother from the airport and i have no other transport for me and the girls.


----------



## Ailie (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Kendal

We were only told about the event in the park yesterday, therefore we decided to make a call as it seems to be a huge event and no parking available. 
Ali has sent out messages to people that she knows and maybe if you are unable to contact people you may decide just to stick with Falkirk. Unfortunately we are not from that area and were not aware of the event, Donna had alerted Ali and the call was made. Hope to see you tomorrow if not at the next one.


----------



## Ross (Jan 4, 2013)

So falkirk or hamilton?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Think its going to be hamelton. i cant go. yave fun guys


----------



## Neikat (Jun 13, 2014)

Any Scottish Meets / Walks? We're based near Glasgow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

*Scottish meets*

Hi all just noticed this thread didn't realise there were any meetings near me I am about 8miles from Falkirk and would love to come along ,where can I find out the details........ thanks in advance ️xxx


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

This is an old post. Dont think there have been any Scottish meets since I got Bailey - over 18 months ago. 

Maybe we should organise our own!


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aww that's a shame&#55357;&#56863; would be nice to meet up with other cockapoo owners yes that would be good .......wot do u think ?..


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not far from you, or Falkirk. Just let me know if suits.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeh that would be nice Harley is an 11 month old cockapoo who is full of beans !! What do you have ???


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey is 18 months and also full of beans, although she could sleep for ever if need be!

We stay in Airdrie so not far at all. Lots of good walks nearby.


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh yeh Harley can sleep when he wants to lol .........I have friends in Airdrie oh a small world it is xxx


----------



## dodiew (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi. Anyone know if more Scottish meets planned? Central belt preferred.


----------

